# Just wanted to say Hello...



## Adcurium (Sep 25, 2005)

I found this forum while looking for tips and ideas about decorating my house andyard for Halloween. Like most of you (I'm sure), Halloween is my favorite Holiday. I'm looking forward to chatting with everyone about this most exciting time of year! I've already found a ton of great information within these pages, and hope I'll have something to share as well.

Rock on!

Andrew
:xbones:


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Welcome aboard! :jol:


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Welcome Adcurium, it's nice to have you join us


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Hello. How are you doing? Glad to meet you.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi Adcurium. We're looking forward to all you have to share. What are you working on for this year so far?


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome Adcurium. Glad you joined Unpleasant Street.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

This is an addictive hobby once you get started in it. Ok, more of a lifestyle than a hobby, but still. 

Welcome to the forums and thanks for the interest in my weird little site.


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Welcome Andrew,

Sounds like you come to the right place.


----------



## Adcurium (Sep 25, 2005)

Vlad said:


> Hi Adcurium. We're looking forward to all you have to share. What are you working on for this year so far?


Well, I'm still quite a Newbie so I am starting off with a few tombstones and perhaps a fence. My wife and I are throwing our second Halloween party (we had more than 50 people last year), and I wanted to do a bit more decorating this year. It is our second year in our home, and we already have more decorations than we know what to do with. What really got me started on prop building (and I have only been at it for a week so it is more the 'idea' of prop building) was when I went to Walmart to buy some decorations and spent $5.00 on a really lame styrofoam tombstone. I figured there had to be a better way! I'm three tombstones in and plan to make another 3 or 4 more...

I am also going to attempt one of the "Sleepy Hollow" scarecrows which I saw on the net.

Running out of time...


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

It sounds like you've begun just where you should have. a good cemetery fence and some headstones are the staples most all haunts have. As far as storage, you might as well give up thinking that you're out of room now. wait till you see your attic three years from now, lol. the main thing to keep in mind at this time of year, is not to over extend yourself and do too much. It's easier to give that advice than take it. We all bite off more than we can chew, and wind up working on stuff while the first kids are coming up the drive!


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

Welcome, nice to have you with us


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

welcome, Andrew!


----------

